# LP to natural



## mgplumb (Jan 8, 2011)

i've got resturant owner who switched from LP to natural gas and now needs a conversion kit for his water heater,Rheem says they do not sell those anymore because of the liability.Does anyone know where to get one.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

They don't sell those anymore due to liability issues.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry bud. You're SOL....


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

New water heater Cha Ching :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mgplumb said:


> i've got resturant owner who switched from LP to natural gas and now needs a conversion kit for his water heater,Rheem says they do not sell those anymore because of the liability.Does anyone know where to get one.


 



If someone already has a reliable, fairly inexpensive utility being piped to your bldg, why would you change to LP that has to be delivered by truck? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> If someone already has a reliable, fairly inexpensive utility being piped to your bldg, why would you change to LP that has to be delivered by truck? Or am I missing something here?


"resturant owner who switched from LP to natural gas"

LP to NG not NG to LP


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mgplumb said:


> ...Rheem says they do not sell those anymore because of the liability...


Replace or walk away. If Rheem cannot afford the liability risk, neither can you.

Rather than opening a can of worms, it would be more like dumping a can of worms in your bed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> "resturant owner who switched from LP to natural gas"
> 
> LP to NG not NG to LP


 


Thanks, I mis-read post.


----------

